# Mit was auf Friedfische in Kanälen?



## Gavor (22. Mai 2005)

hi leute,

wollte gern wissen mit was ich am besten auf Friedfische in den Kanälen in Holland fischen soll.


----------



## Wedaufischer (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mit was auf Friedfische in Kanälen?*

Wenn du die kleineren Polderkanäle meinst, wäre eine kleine Stippe sicherlich angebracht. Wenn du es auf Grund versuchen möchtest ist ein Picker empfehlenswert. Für den Nord-Hollands Kanal würde ich dir eher zu einer zu einer Feeder raten. Eine Matchrute wäre auch nicht schlecht. Wenn du auf Karpfen gehen willst, nimm dein Karpfengeschirr mit.

Du kannst prinzipiell dein normales Angelzeug einpacken., was du hier auch verwendest.

Wo willst du denn hin?


----------



## Siff-Cop (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mit was auf Friedfische in Kanälen?*

Hallo Gavor

also wenn es auf Weisfisch gehen soll würde ich auch ne Feeder oder nen Winkelpicker nehmen!( ich Fisch immer mit nem Picker da ich keine Feeder habe)

Also Hackenköder Maden, Mais oder teig oder Kombinationen daraus.
Desweiteren nen schönene lockeren(je nach Strömung) Futterteig für 's Körbchen mit etwas Kokoskraspeln und Maden drin und sonst der übliche Mix(Fertig oder selbstmade).

Dann machste dir am besten ne Markierung an die Schnur damit du immer die gleiche entfernung fischst und dann erstmal ein paar Körbchen anfüttern die du durch ruckartige Bewegung(wie beim Anhauen) wenn sie am Grund sind entleerst oder aber einfach ein paar Futterbälle hinein feuern.

Und dann kannst du dich auf die Klodeckel freuen.:q


----------



## Wedaufischer (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mit was auf Friedfische in Kanälen?*



> Und dann kannst du dich auf die Klodeckel freuen.


 Auf die freut sich mein Junge auch wieder. Er hat sich gestern seine Matchrute mit feinem Waggler aufgebaut und ist ganz heiß drauf, dem „Alten“ zu zeigen, dass er es auch kann. Ich hatte nämlich vor 14 Tagen mit auch so einer Montage einige Brasem fangen können, während er mit leichter Feeder leer ausging. 2-3 Maden auf 14er Haken, ganz leicht schleifend auf Grund.


----------



## krauthis7 (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mit was auf Friedfische in Kanälen?*

also ich hab mit gouda sehr gute erfahrung gemacht kleine käsewürfel solteste mal ausprobieren 
gruß


----------



## krauthi (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mit was auf Friedfische in Kanälen?*

haste  mäuse damit gefangen ?????

gruß brüderle


----------



## Friedfischangler (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit was auf Friedfische in Kanälen?*

kann nur sagen in deutschland läufts am besten mit maden


----------

